# Pound of N per 1,000 help



## D_charleston (Apr 26, 2019)

How much pounds of N should you apply per application of fertilizer? And how long should it last?

Iv been using 18-0-1 green punch at 16oz per 1,000 thats giving me about 1/4 pound of N per 1,000. I'm not seeing a dark green pop, it looks yellow to me.

I mow at 5/8 with a reel mower (greensmaster 1000) cutting KBG/PRG am I cutting to low that it can't keep up the green color?

Should I be putting down more N per 1000?

I'm on the Bio-stim pack and a Liquid 18-0-1 fertilizing program.

Looking for more green not light lime green look, could it be the perennial rye grass that's giving that yellow green look?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

0.25lb N/ksqft how often? How? It will be expensive to do that with the green punch. To me the green punch should be a supplement (mainly iron) but it should not replace NPK.


----------



## saidtheblueknight (Jul 10, 2019)

0.25lb and low low low cutting is not going to produce the most green lawn.

Try 0.5 to 0.75 every 4-6 weeks and raise your mowing height and you should get more color.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

I have a KBG/PRG lawn cut at half inch. I use .75 lb N of CX every 4 weeks with an iron supplement and use XGRN in July and August with great green results. KBG calls for 4-5 lbs of N every year. I agree with the other comments on the liquids.



My side yard gets no iron and is cut at 2". My neighbor cuts at 3", straight Scott's products. Big difference in color.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

LawnDetail said:


> I have a KBG/PRG lawn cut at half inch. I use .75 lb N of CX every 4 weeks with an iron supplement and use XGRN in July and August with great green results. KBG calls for 4-5 lbs of N every year. I agree with the other comments on the liquids.
> 
> 
> 
> My side yard gets no iron and is cut at 2". My neighbor cuts at 3", straight Scott's products. Big difference in color.


Nice job. You start 0.75 every month starting April?

Scotts has no iron other than for their plain lawn food. Lesco should produce the same results if you apply it every six weeks, and should be less costly, too.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Yes mid April I start my fertilizer program.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

LawnDetail said:


> Yes mid April I start my fertilizer program.


I'm looking to tweak my program for next year (didn't get the pop I was hoping for this spring, we'll see what fall brings), so just to be clear you use CX beginning mid-april, and then every four weeks. I'm guessing you do three applications of that? CX is 0.72#N/K, so three apps would be 2.16#/N for the spring, leaving you with 2-3# to play with in the fall fert blitz. If that's the case, do you simply use (X/15)*100% of the 45# CX bag, where X is your yard in Ksqft?

Also, what iron supplement?


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

*Skip all the hype products and get:*

1. Bag of Urea (46-0-0) $25
2. Any slow release on sale (Vigoro, Scotts, Menards)$20
3. Ironite or liquid iron $20
4. Ferrous Sulfate (to use inbetween ironite for green up)$20
5. SLS (soap) $20 (ebay) (used as a "soil conditioner" along with humic/fulvic/kelp)

*
Build up your Herbicides:*

1. Prodiamine $30
2. Tenacity $35
*
Fungus Control:*
1. Propiconizole $30
2. Azoxystrobin $50

*Instect control:*
1. Bifen or something else $22 shipped (domyown.com)
2. Imidicloprid or something else to target grubs $24 shipped (domyown.com)
*
Magic potion hocus pocus snake oil stuff that maybe works but maybe it doesn't:*
1. Humic/Fulvic/Kelp blend (kelp4less.com) $20

Check the Marketplace section of this forum for all the above chems. I was able to get all of them on a group buy except the insecticides since they are already so cheap.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewforum.php?f=14

The fruitpunch and koolaid stuff can be added as as needed to give your lawn a green up and support all the youtube lawn people for their hard work in creating content.

I probably paid $325 altogether for EVERY single thing I listed in this post! And most of those chemicals will last me 3-5yrs. Next year I will not need to purchase any fertilizer. My yearly cost to maintain 5000sq ft is about $150 or less! What you spent on the fruit punch and air8 could be better used toward other things in my opinion. I just wanted to throw this out there for everyone. Ultimately it's up to you, do whatever makes you happy. Personally I like doing this on the cheap.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

jeffjunstrom said:


> LawnDetail said:
> 
> 
> > Yes mid April I start my fertilizer program.
> ...


I know what you are talking about. I've only been able to get that color with ironite and using ferrous sulfate inbetween to try and maintain. You also want to add some urea when you put it down and it will give you that beautiful deep green color that makes everyone stare as they go by.

Have you had a soil test? pH levels affect iron uptake


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

jeffjunstrom said:


> LawnDetail said:
> 
> 
> > Yes mid April I start my fertilizer program.
> ...


April-June .75 of N/1K with CX

July-August .25 of N/1K with XGRN

Sept-Oct 1 lb of N/1K with CX

As for the iron I've used Lawn Star and my go to is Simple Lawn Solutions "Lawn Energizer"

I really just watch the lawn and it tells me what it needs.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

john5246 said:


> jeffjunstrom said:
> 
> 
> > LawnDetail said:
> ...


I'm happy with the color the fert provides I just throw a shot of SLS in a week before a holiday to really make it pop. I may try out the ironite next time. My PH was spot on.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Yea I'm ok with the fertilizer just want to tweak the timing. I think I went too early this year, so I was also looking for some iron supplements to help with the look. Did a soil test at the end of the fall last year (Is there an optimal time for a soil test? Or just get one each year and track it?) and everything was in the optimal range and pH was 7. So I'm just basically maintaining.

I was under the impression that nitrogen during the hot summer months was a no-no. Is that not correct?


----------



## D_charleston (Apr 26, 2019)

I'm honestly at the point where I'm so frustrated I just want to just quite and mow it once a month. The mower is great greensmaster 1000, the strips are awesome. I just haven't seen that dark green. I'm after a 5/8 or 1/2 reel low mow that's green like a fairway.

I was on my own last season and this season got a plan for the lawn care nut but I haven't seen that dark green that I'm after. It almost looks like deficient in iron or N. I have to mow it like every 2 days so its is growing...

Round 1: When soil temps near 55F
◦ 18-0-1 Greene Punch - 16 oz/1000 sq ft
◦ 7-0-0 Greene Effect - 6 oz/1,000 sq ft
◦ Prodiamine Pre-Emergent (65 WDG liquid)
◦ Humic12 - 6 oz/1,000 sq ft
◦ RGS - 3 oz/1,000 sq ft

Round 2: When soil temps approach 65F
◦ 18-0-1 Greene Punch - 16 oz/1,000 sq ft
◦ 7-0-0 Greene Effect - 6 oz/1,000 sq ft
◦ Air-8 - 9 oz/1,000 sq ft
◦ RGS - 3 oz/1,000 sq ft
==================================================
I'v done everything to a T up to here but got so made of the lack of color threw down 4 bags of Milio over the weekend. Im not seeing how I'm going to get the results i'm looking for flowing the rest of this program if i haven't seen any great things yet.

Round 3: 4-6 weeks after the previous fertilizer application
◦ Humic12 - 6 oz/1,000 sq ft
◦ RGS - 3 oz/1,000 sq ft
◦ 0-0-2 MicroGreene - 12 oz/1,000 sq ft

Round 4: 4-6 weeks after previous fertilizer application
◦ Humic12 - 6 oz/1,000 sq ft
◦ RGS - 3 oz/1,000 sq ft
◦ 0-0-2 MicroGreene - 12 oz/1,000 sq ft

Round 5: as soil temps fall to 70F
◦ 18-0-1 Greene Punch - 16 oz/1,000 sq ft
◦ 7-0-0 Greene Effect - 6 oz/1,000 sq ft
◦ Air-8 - 9 oz/1000
◦ RGS - 3 oz/1,000 sq ft

Round 6: 4-5 weeks after previous application
◦ 18-0-1 Greene Punch - 16 oz/1,000 sq ft
◦ 7-0-0 Greene Effect - 6 oz/1,000 sq ft
◦ Humic12 - 6 oz/1,000 sq ft
◦ RGS - 3 oz/1,000 sq ft

Maybe this plan is in to low of quantity's to work on my low cut turf 5/8 turf.

IF ANY OF YOU KNOW HOW I CAN GET A DARK GREEN LAWN PLEASE HELP ME! I HAVE 8,000 sqft of kbg/prg ill obey your orders!!! haha PLEASE AND THANKS


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Jeff:

Avoid too much nitrogen (eg. 1lb N/ksqft/month) in the summer. A light dose is fine. You want to keep healthy growth.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@D_charleston I don't know these products in detail. Keep in my that most programs are not geared towards a reel low lawn. You have a great looking lawn.

Have you try FAS? How are you applying the green punch/effect? Hose end sprayer? Do you have a good soil test (eg not soilsavvy or the one for LCN)?


----------



## D_charleston (Apr 26, 2019)

No don't know anything about FAS. If you think it will get me what im looking for please share what to do and how to do it. I do all my apps with a 4 gallon back pack sprayer. Iv never had a Soil test done before.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Do you know what varieties of KBG/PRG you have? Genetic color varies wildly, so trying to darken a variety that's naturally light green is an uphill battle.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

FAS is iron delivered to the plant via the leaves (aka foliar). The green products has iron and with the backpack sprayer it should work.

What I don't see in your applications is nitrogen. You should consider a soil test from a real lab to know what you have.


----------



## D_charleston (Apr 26, 2019)

Isn't MY 18-0-1 my nitrogen?? How do I make FAS and what amounts would you put down on my 8,000QFt

I put down .75 n of milo yesterday im hoping to see something happen if it does darken then it probably wasnt applying enough N correct? I was only applying .25 N per 3-4 weeks


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

D_charleston said:


> Isn't MY 18-0-1 my nitrogen?? How do I make FAS and what amounts would you put down on my 8,000QFt
> 
> I put down .75 n of milo yesterday im hoping to see something happen if it does darken then it probably wasnt applying enough N correct? I was only applying .25 N per 3-4 weeks


https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=211

Do you know what varieties of KBG/PRG you have?


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

I have/do use all the gcf products your using. If the Greene punch, microgreene ans 7-0-0 are not giving you a dark green......it's your variety of seed. You can not change what the grass is genetically made to do.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

jeffjunstrom said:


> Yea I'm ok with the fertilizer just want to tweak the timing. I think I went too early this year, so I was also looking for some iron supplements to help with the look. Did a soil test at the end of the fall last year (Is there an optimal time for a soil test? Or just get one each year and track it?) and everything was in the optimal range and pH was 7. So I'm just basically maintaining.
> 
> I was under the impression that nitrogen during the hot summer months was a no-no. Is that not correct?


I usually do my soil test early spring before I put anything down. That's true about Nitrogen in the summer, you don't want to put a lot down stressing out the lawn pushing growth. I use XGRN 8-1-8 for summer apps.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

@D_charleston

Have you had a soil test ?


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Bigdrumnc said:


> I have/do use all the gcf products your using. If the Greene punch, microgreene ans 7-0-0 are not giving you a dark green......it's your variety of seed. You can not change what the grass is genetically made to do.


I also have been using the GCF products and have had no issues with getting a dark green color. In my lawn journal I posted a picture from one day to the next where I was only able to get half the lawn sprayed through a hose-end sprayer and you can see a difference.


----------



## thytuff1 (Feb 13, 2018)

john5246 said:


> *Skip all the hype products and get:*
> 
> 1. Bag of Urea (46-0-0) $25
> 2. Any slow release on sale (Vigoro, Scotts, Menards)$20
> ...


Well said, sir..


----------



## D_charleston (Apr 26, 2019)

For you guys that say are using the green county fertilizer products and having success what height of cut are you cutting it? 3-4 inches?? I'm cutting it at 1/2 to 5/8.

As for my type of grass I have Kentucky blue grass from local side farms that everyone else in my neighborhood has that is dark green and come from the same field. I have however overseeded with champion GQ PRG for the last two years.

Never had a soil test before but my side yard cut at 4 inches is much darker with no products on it.

I'm not cutting into the crown I'm not cutting into the crown of my low mow lawn And it's been Train to be cut at a low height for over a year now.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

you are going to sacrifice some color the lower you cut it. it could be healthy and tolerate being mowed at less than an inch, but if you have the same grass growing in another part of your yard and its being mowed at 3", its almost guaranteed to be darker.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

D_charleston said:


> For you guys that say are using the green county fertilizer products and having success what height of cut are you cutting it? 3-4 inches?? I'm cutting it at 1/2 to 5/8.
> 
> As for my type of grass I have Kentucky blue grass from local side farms that everyone else in my neighborhood has that is dark green and come from the same field. I have however overseeded with champion GQ PRG for the last two years.
> 
> ...


you are going to sacrifice some color the lower you cut it. it could be healthy and tolerate being mowed at less than an inch, but if you have the same grass growing in another part of your yard and its being mowed at 3", its almost guaranteed to be darker.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

D_charleston said:


> For you guys that say are using the green county fertilizer products and having success what height of cut are you cutting it? 3-4 inches?? I'm cutting it at 1/2 to 5/8.
> 
> As for my type of grass I have Kentucky blue grass from local side farms that everyone else in my neighborhood has that is dark green and come from the same field. I have however overseeded with champion GQ PRG for the last two years.
> 
> ...


I keep it at 2", and stay on top of that pretty regularly. I've been spoon feeding the supplements (in fact I have to do another round this evening). My lawn is definitely greener than others around me, just not to the extent I would have imagined. I'm certainly not upset, just curious as to the cause...is it the weather, the water, etc.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

LawnDetail said:


> jeffjunstrom said:
> 
> 
> > Yea I'm ok with the fertilizer just want to tweak the timing. I think I went too early this year, so I was also looking for some iron supplements to help with the look. Did a soil test at the end of the fall last year (Is there an optimal time for a soil test? Or just get one each year and track it?) and everything was in the optimal range and pH was 7. So I'm just basically maintaining.
> ...


I wonder if there is a difference in soil between the ~5-6 months between end of fall and beginning of spring that would make test timing more optimal at either time. When we close the lawn up in the fall, it's obviously at the end of the fall N blitz, after a full season of taking care of it, etc., so it would be nice to get a test to reaffirm our decisions. But getting a test in April would obviously be advantageous to plan for the season. If I get one in fall, would the results drastically change by April?

As for the summer N, I might get some low-N, high iron fertilizer and throw some down. Like I said, I think I started my plan too early this year, I've already put down ~1.5#N/K, so I hadn't planned on putting much down until the fall blitz. I may have to readjust that on the fly.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You want a soil test that reflects the soil levels and not to pick up fertilizer content recently applied. Early fall works if you only apply nitrogen in the summer. Early spring works better in my opinion because the soil had all winter to adjust to anything I did the previous year.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

I agree with G-Man. Go with early spring to get most accurate reading.


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

D_charleston said:


> For you guys that say are using the green county fertilizer products and having success what height of cut are you cutting it? 3-4 inches?? I'm cutting it at 1/2 to 5/8.


I mow between 2" and 2.5", I have a little bit of everything more KBG than anything and then fescue. I wouldn't rely on the Greene Punch to get you the iron. MicroGreene and Greene Effect have way more iron in them.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

My front lawn I maintain at half inch and the rest at 2 inch.


----------



## D_charleston (Apr 26, 2019)

I put down .75 n of milo Sunday 4 bags or so

can I put down the double dark application of 9oz of 0-0-2 micro green and 6oz of 7-0-0 green effect per 1,000 today or will this ruin the lawn I have 8,000sqft


----------



## MarshalOfFire (Apr 22, 2020)

You can put those down. The N-ext products are supplementary to regular fert programs and will not cause a negative reaction.

The amount of N/M from 6oz of 7-0-0 is negligible and I probably wouldn't even account for it in my log.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@D_charleston be careful with too much iron at once. Milo has iron and the green items also have iron. Too much iron can make the lawn black.


----------



## D_charleston (Apr 26, 2019)

@g-man Id like to see if it will give me the color i'm looking for. I put down .75 n of milo Sunday 4 bags worth. Do you think the double dark application of 9oz of 0-0-2 micro green and 6oz of 7-0-0 green effect per 1,000 would be to much you think??


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Water in the Milo. Give it a week and reevaluate.

I reel mow at around 0.75 to 1in the kbg. If I go lower, the color is lost.

You are at 0.5in but you have prg, so that should help with color. Another trick with color is to use PGR (tnex). It will decrease the top growth (less mowing) and increase color from chlorophyll concentration.

I think the Milo will help you. Give it time.


----------



## D_charleston (Apr 26, 2019)

@g-man I have the PGR (tnex) I have not put it down yet this year. Can i put this down in the next couple of days or should i wait on that too? I put the Milo down Sunday.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Grab soil samples first. Milo needs water to start breaking it down and soil microbes to fully release the nitrogen.

I think it will be best to figure out what the real problem is (eg. Lack of nitrogen or phosphorus) before we start adding pgr.

Question, how often are you mowing at 0.5in? Daily? How long are the clippings?


----------



## D_charleston (Apr 26, 2019)

I mow about ever other day I mowed yesterday. Today I mowed for fun Theses were the clippings from today's mow. I mow at 5/8inch.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Those look longer than the ideal length. If you follow the 1/3 guideline, the clippings should be 0.1875in.

The clippings look green in the white background. Did the Milo made it greener? What was the color before/after cut?


----------



## D_charleston (Apr 26, 2019)

I really do think the milo made it better, it looks to be holding the green as well. I think I might have been to late or light on a application so it started to look deficient In either N or iron... I mowed yesterday and did 2-3 passes and these are the clippings that I have.


----------



## D_charleston (Apr 26, 2019)

Sorry I wasn't clear those pics were of 2-3 passes today just now not yesterday.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Are you happy with the look?

With that amount of clippings, start pgr. I would start with tnex at 4mL/ksqft then go to 8mL/ksqft


----------



## D_charleston (Apr 26, 2019)

@ g-man So I will mow tomorrow then put down .14 oz per 1000 sqft giving me a total of 1.12 oz over my entire 8,000 sqft? 
How much water? I have a 4 gallon back pack sprayer?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You want even coverage. I like to do 1g/ksqft, but you need to calibrate yourself.


----------



## D_charleston (Apr 26, 2019)

@ G-man Maybe this is a stupid question; I'm coming up on 200GDD soon for my second app of T-nex BUT I'm also coming up on next fertilizer application? I'm at like 139 GDD since my last application of t-nex on 6/0/20

Temp:High/Low

GDD
6/7/20	83°F	58°F	20.5	
6/6/20	76°F	49°F	12.5	
6/5/20	79°F	55°F	17	
6/4/20	83°F	58°F	20.5	
6/3/20	81°F 62°F	21.5	
6/2/20	88°F	66°F	27	
6/1/20	86°F	54°F	20

Thanks 
Dan


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm not clear, what is the question?

Apply tnex when the gdd reaches the threshold.


----------



## D_charleston (Apr 26, 2019)

I'm Sorry BUT I'm also coming up on my next fertilizer application? Will this effect anything?

Should you not try to push growth WHILE using A PGR? OR dose that not matter?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You can do fertilizer while in pgr if the lawn needs it. I try not to follow a calendar but to look at my clippings to determine if the lawn needs more nitrogen.


----------



## D_charleston (Apr 26, 2019)

When you say looking at the clippings your are you looking at the color to determine that? yellow clipping world send warnings to what you need to do next?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Clipping length. If you mow every 3 days and the clippings are 2mm, then you need nitrogen. If the clippings are 2in, then you have too much nitrogen.


----------

